# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  قصة عن "لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله" رح تنصدمون من فايدتها

## bint-alsharja

هلااااااا بنات زايد  :Smile: 



تعرفون إنه قول : 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

تدفع سبعين نوعاً من أنواع البلاء أقلها الهم !!


يعني سبعين مصيبة توخر عنك !! أقلها أن تصابي بالهم!!!!!!!!

2. باب من أبواب الجنة و كنز من كنوز الجنة


القصة:

صحابي اشتكى للرسول بأن ولده أسره الأعداء ،، و هو رجل فقير و مسكين
قال له الرسول أكثر من لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله،،

قبل الفجر عاد ابنه المأسور للبيت و معه الغنم ! 
قال الإبن في جنح الليل القيود بدأت تتسع و تتسع إلى أن سقطت! نام القوم أخذت القطيع و هربت !! 

!!


لهذا الكون خالق
للكون رب

رب قوي بيده كل شيء 
يرفع من يريد درجات، يعطي من يريد، يرزق، يأخذ حقك، ينصرك...


لا تنسوا ترددوها بيقين  :Smile:  

شوفو الرابط فيه القصه
و بالمناسبة "عمر عبد الكافي" أسلوبه واااااااااايد حلو في الكلام
أنا اسمع الفيديوهات مالته بالساعات وااايد تحبب في الدين و تفهم اشياء يا ريت علمونا اياها بالمدارس  :Smile: 







المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## رومنسية 84

يزاج الله خير " لا اله الا الله " كنز

----------


## الفرج جريب

الله يجزيج كل خير 

بالفعل عمر عبدالكافي من افضل الداعة بالنسبالي الله يجزيه كل خير

----------


## أم أية 2

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## قلوب حلا

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## البـري

جزاك الله خيرا 
وفعلا عمر عبدالكافي رووووووووووووعة

----------


## bint-alsharja

الحمد لله  :Smile: 

شكرا بنات  :Smile:

----------


## ظبيانيه دل

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

يزاج الله كل خير اختي الغاليه فعلا ً اشياء وامور جدا بسيطة

تساعدنا في الكثير الكثير 

كل الشكر  :Smile:

----------


## bint-alsharja

الحمد لله  :Smile:

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛ 


جُزيتِ الفرْدَوس الأعلَى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥♡ 
(اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمدٍ وأزواجِهِ وذريتِهِ ، كما صلَّيتَ على إبراهيمَ 
وبارِكْ على محمدٍ وأزواجِهِ وذريتِهِ ، كما باركتَ على آلِ إبراهيمَ إنكَ حميدٌ مجيدٌ )

----------


## MSMS

يزاج الله خير :31:

----------


## ام راشـد

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## وديمه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## شوشيتا

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## m3andah

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نواري الشامسي

اذكر أبله "نهى" في صف اول ثانوي خبدتنا قصة ربيعتها وافدة تدرس فجامعة خاصة وكان لازم تدفع 9 الاف حق الجامعة ولا بيعتبرونها راسبة فكل مساقات الكورس او بيعتبرونها مب معدية ولا مساق وهي دارسة 
فابله نهى تمت تقول فالليل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 100مرة 
وبعدين ياها اتصال من البنت انه عمتها مادري خالتها تكفلت بدفع الرسوم عنها ما اذكر عدل من سنين 
الله يرزقج يا ابله كل خير مثل ما علمتينا ويرزقج الزوج الصالح لو بعدج ما تزوجتي ....

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير عطرح الموضوع الروووووعة 
و مشكوورة اختي نوارى عمشاركتج و القصة و الموعظة الي فيها

----------


## azaf2000

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## شمسة المرر

جزيتي الجنه

----------


## بدوية والنعم

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## mouzan7mod

جزيتي الخير فديتج

----------


## سماءالأفق

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله جزاك الله خير

----------


## ۈردة ﭐلجۈريـے

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------

